# Dictionnaire...



## Franswa (4 Décembre 2004)

...des citations et des maximes qui vous touchent le plus personellement !!!  
Je fais ce sujet parce que je suis sur que votre signature ne contient pas toutes vos citations préférées et que vous êtes tout à fait capable d'en créer de nouvelles personelles, plus ou moins comique ou déformer une citation en une nouvelle plus moderne !!! 

PS: Les plus courtes sont les meilleurs !!!   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2004)

Tant va la cruche à l'eau que les chiens qui la regardent passer devant la caravane finissent par avoir soif


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2004)

C'est au pied du mur qu'il reste du ciment...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2004)

Si ma tante en avait, on l'appelerait Tonton...


----------



## Franswa (4 Décembre 2004)

Si j'étais Dieu, je me détruirais pour que personne ne puisse désormais faire la guerre en mon nom.


----------



## Franswa (4 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si ma tante en avait, on l'appelerait Tonton...


 Je connaissais plus la version : "Si ma tante en avait deux, on l'appellerait mon oncle"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Si j'étais Dieu, je me détruirais pour que personne ne puisse désormais faire la guerre en mon nom.



C'est pas prouvé scientifiquement que ça marche...


----------



## Franswa (4 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas prouvé scientifiquement que ça marche...


 Ouais, un nouveau serait réinventé tout de suite...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, un nouveau serait réinventé tout de suite...



Bien vu, Monsieur West. signé Docteur Miguelito Loveless


----------



## Franswa (4 Décembre 2004)

Mot à mot le désir naît


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2004)

T'as vu, ma caille? On a un thread rien que pour nous deux :rose:


----------



## Franswa (4 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu, ma caille? On a un thread rien que pour nous deux :rose:


 malheureusement, faut que je retourne bosser :rose: Mais on continue ce soir si la connexion tient tjs 

PS: Plus on est de fou, plus on rit


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> malheureusement, faut que je retourne bosser :rose: Mais on continue ce soir si la connexion tient tjs
> 
> PS: Plus on est de fou, plus on rit



Question fous, il y en a au moins trois cageots pleins, dans ce bar


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Décembre 2004)

"Qui fait le malin, tombe dans le ravin..."


----------



## alan.a (4 Décembre 2004)

Pas de bras, pas de chocolat


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2004)

Gosh!!!! Franswa, nous ne sommes plus seuls... :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Malkovitch (4 Décembre 2004)

Eurêka !


_ARCHIMEDE (287 - 212 av. J.-C.) :
Mathématicien et physicien grec_ 

 :bebe:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2004)




----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Décembre 2004)

il faut pas mettre la charrue avant d'avoir troué la peau de l'ours...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> il faut pas mettre la charrue avant d'avoir troué la peau de l'ours...



Je croyais que c'était "il ne faut pas vendre les boeufs avant d'avoir troué la charrue"


----------



## Franswa (4 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Gosh!!!! Franswa, nous ne sommes plus seuls... :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


 INCROYABLE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Décembre 2004)

ouais... Peut-être je me suis gouré...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2004)

"chaque marmite a son couvercle"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Décembre 2004)

"si tous les crétins étaient placés dans une soupière tu (la personne de votre choix) ne tiendrais sûrement pas le couvercle"


----------



## Franswa (4 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> "chaque marmite a son couvercle"


 sauf la marmite de la potion magique


----------



## Dedalus (4 Décembre 2004)

Bien mal acquis ne profite qu'à moi 

(si par hasard il y avait ici des fans des polars d'André Héléna, ils reconnaîtraient la devise de l'Aristo)


----------



## Malkovitch (4 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que c'était "il ne faut pas vendre les boeufs avant d'avoir troué la charrue"



"Avec des "je croyais" on va pas loin."


----------



## Yip (4 Décembre 2004)

Pourquoi remettre au lendemain ce qu'on peut faire le surlendemain ?  


(un de mes préceptes dans la vie  , avec lequel ma chère et tendre n'est pas toujours d'accord bizarrement  :mouais: )


----------



## Dedalus (4 Décembre 2004)

ah tiens, j'ai une autre variante, qui me plaît bien, c'est :
Pourquoi remettre au lendemain ce qu'on n'a pas l'intention de faire


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens, j'ai une autre variante, qui me plaît bien, c'est :
> Pourquoi remettre au lendemain ce qu'on n'a pas l'intention de faire



encore une variante:
Pourquoi?


----------



## Franswa (4 Décembre 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi remettre au lendemain ce qu'on peut faire le surlendemain ?
> 
> 
> (un de mes préceptes dans la vie  , avec lequel ma chère et tendre n'est pas toujours d'accord bizarrement  :mouais: )


 le problème de ça, c'est que maintenant je suis dans la merde pour rendre mon boulot lol


----------



## poildep (5 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> le problème de ça, c'est que maintenant je suis dans la merde pour rendre mon boulot lol


 alors kestufoulà ?


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> alors kestufoulà ?


 j'applique la citation


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2004)

"Et le désir s'accroît quand l'effet se recule ..." Corneille   

NB : à lire à voix haute.


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> "Et le désir s'accroît quand l'effet se recule ..." Corneille
> 
> NB : à lire à voix haute.


 Enorme !!!!! "Le désir s'accroit quand les fesses reculent"


----------



## duracel (5 Décembre 2004)

Qui vole un boeuf, pourra manger des steaks.


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Qui vole un oeuf pourra manger des oeufs...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> "Et le désir s'accroît quand l'effet se recule ..." Corneille
> 
> NB : à lire à voix haute.



comment veux tu, comment veux tu que je ...


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> comment veux tu, comment veux tu que je ...


 comment veux tu que je... "recule" ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2004)

bravo, tu as gagné un bisou de la part de Kidboojiboy


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

"l'ignorance est le meilleur des mépris"


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Satrgazer a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oui elle fait toujours son petit effet celle-là


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

t'en connait d'autre ???


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> "l'ignorance est le meilleur des mépris"



Pas tout à fait, demande à Pitchfork.


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Pas tout à fait, demande à Pitchfork.


 ah bon ?


----------



## PetIrix (5 Décembre 2004)

Les femmes disposent de deux armes redoutables : le fard et les larmes. Heureusement pour les hommes, elles ne peuvent s'en servir en même temps.


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> "l'*in-di-ffé-ren-ce* est le meilleur des mépris"



dabudqsfjh (pour les 5 caractères minimums  :rateau: )


----------



## Dedalus (5 Décembre 2004)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes disposent de deux armes redoutables : le fard et les larmes. Heureusement pour les hommes, elles ne peuvent s'en servir en même temps.



ben si !  Demande à mon teinturier pour voir


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ah bon ?



oui c'est l'indifférence


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2004)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes disposent de deux armes redoutables : le fard et les larmes. Heureusement pour les hommes, elles ne peuvent s'en servir en même temps.



malheureusement pour nous, ce ne sont pas les seules... :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est l'indifférence


 excusez moi pour la confusion


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> excusez moi pour la confusion



tu me voussoies ?  

ce n'était qu'un avis que j'exprimais : il n'est nullement définitif et je ne prétends pas qu'il est éternel et universel


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tu me voussoies ?
> 
> ce n'était qu'un avis que j'exprimais : il n'est nullement définitif et je ne prétends pas qu'il est éternel et universel


 Je ne te vouvoie point c'est juste que Malkovitch est dans le coup aussi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te vouvoie point c'est juste que Malkovitch est dans le coup aussi



Je préfère cela était vexant


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Je comprend bien  moi ça me fait peur quand on m'appelle monsieur


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Je comprend bien  moi ça me fait peur quand on m'appelle monsieur



Tu préfères Madame


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu préfères Madame


 Tu as raison c'est un peu con ce que je viens de dire...  (mais je crois que c'est ma période)


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2004)

Vous m'en voyez fort aise Monsieur Pitch


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Vous m'en voyez fort aise Monsieur Pitch


 Mossieur Stargazer comment allez vous ?


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2004)

Mossieur  ???


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mossieur  ???


 Pour reprendre Pitch, je pense que Madame te va mieux


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2004)

Ben oui forcément, regarde moi bien !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Pour reprendre Pitch, je pense que Madame te va mieux



Je confirme   

Bonne nuit à vous 2


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme
> 
> Bonne nuit à vous 2


 bonne nuit


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme
> 
> Bonne nuit à vous 2



L'alcool te réussit pas Pitch  

Bonne nuit à toi !


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

"normal but pas banal"


----------



## dool (6 Décembre 2004)

Bon aller je met ma philo a moi :
"le moral c'est comme la culotte, ca se remonte !"

c'est marrant mais cet histoire de culotte c'est ce qui me fait tenir  A croire que je ne pense qu'au cul   :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (6 Décembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon aller je met ma philo a moi :
> "le moral c'est comme la culotte, ca se remonte !"
> 
> c'est marrant mais cet histoire de culotte c'est ce qui me fait tenir  A croire que je ne pense qu'au cul   :rateau:


 Intéressant !!! J'y penserais plus souvent maintenant :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme
> 
> Bonne nuit à vous 2



Ouahhhh! C't'avatar qu'a trop la classe de la race de sa mère!!!!! :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2004)

:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Bon aller je met ma philo a moi :
> "le moral c'est comme la culotte, ca se remonte !"
> 
> c'est marrant mais cet histoire de culotte c'est ce qui me fait tenir  A croire que je ne pense qu'au cul   :rateau:


Mais tu n'es pas la seul a le croire


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si ma tante en avait, on l'appelerait Tonton...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Franswa (7 Décembre 2004)

je viens de finir de bosser


----------



## kitetrip (8 Décembre 2004)

Oula moi j'en ai plein mais je vais essayer d'en garder   :

"Mieux vaut dépenser sa connerie dans des choses intelligentes que son intelligence dans des conneries"

Un peu longue j'avoue :rose:  

Bon, pour me racheter : "Il ne faut pas vendre la peau de l'ours quand on a tué un lapin"


----------



## Franswa (8 Décembre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Oula moi j'en ai plein mais je vais essayer d'en garder   :
> 
> "Mieux vaut dépenser sa connerie dans des choses intelligentes que son intelligence dans des conneries"
> 
> ...


  intéressant !!! Hésite pas à en mettre d'autre


----------



## El_ChiCo (8 Décembre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> "Mieux vaut dépenser sa connerie dans des choses intelligentes que son intelligence dans des conneries"


Je l'adore celle-la...


----------



## kitetrip (9 Décembre 2004)

Celui qui n'a pas traversé ne se moque pas de celui qui s'est noyé


----------



## queenlucia (9 Décembre 2004)

c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les fenêtres !!!
connue mais je l'à trouve vraiment bonne !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

celle-ci m'amuse beaucoup:

*Célibataire* : Accro au sexe ou à internet. Sinon : divorcé.

[Luc Fayard]
Extrait du Dictionnaire impertinent des branchés


----------



## kitetrip (9 Décembre 2004)

Les chevaux bon marché sont rares, or, ce qui est rare est cher, donc les chevaux bon marchés sont chers


----------



## Dedalus (9 Décembre 2004)

quel joli sophisme... (je ne sais pas si j'avais un cheval bon marché)


----------



## Franswa (9 Décembre 2004)

"l'erreur est humaine, l'obstination est coupable"


----------



## kitetrip (9 Décembre 2004)

"Pourquoi faire simple quand on ne peut rien faire ?"


----------



## Franswa (9 Décembre 2004)

"Pourquoi faire simple alors qu'on peut faire compliquer"


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Décembre 2004)

C'est dans les vieilles peaux qu'on fait les meilleurs splash...


----------



## Franswa (10 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans les vieilles peaux qu'on fait les meilleurs splash...


 Chaud cacao !!!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Décembre 2004)

a trop l'imac fixer, les yeux piquer, la viande pieuter


----------



## Dedalus (11 Décembre 2004)

Qui trop embrasse, très bien étreint


----------



## kitetrip (11 Décembre 2004)

Vu au zapping avec ce fameux présentateur africain de journal télé :

"Quand tu connais le prix d'une esclave, jamais tu ne vendras ta mère"


----------



## Franswa (12 Décembre 2004)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> a trop l'imac fixer, les yeux piquer, la viande pieuter


----------

